# PNY 9800Gtx+ & Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 9800



## casper (1. August 2009)

Huhu, 

ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit eine PNY 9800GTX+ gekauft.
Ja- die, bei der der Kühler anders rum drauf stitzt (siehe Anhang).

Da ich aber immer mehr in Richtung Silent gehen möchte, will ich mir den Accelero Xtreme 9800 kaufen -dieser ist ja auch für 9800Gtx+ karten ausgelegt.

Ich bin mir nun nicht sicher, ob meine PNY Karte überhaupt dem Referenzdesign entspricht - und somit weiß ich leider auch nicht, ob der Kühler von Artic Cooling draufpasst.
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Wär echt spitze 

Gruß
casper


----------



## Amlug_celebren (1. August 2009)

Mach mal ein Bild von der Rückseite und vergleiche es mit Bildern aus Google, da siehst du recht schnell ob du das Referenzdesign hast, oder nicht...


----------



## casper (1. August 2009)

Hatte mal nen gebrauchten Kühler umsonst bekommen. Der war von ner XFX 9800 GTX Black Edition - der hat allerdings nicht gepasst 
u.a. auf der rechten Seite der Karten (ansicht: im eingebauten Zustand) sitzt ein länglicher Kühlkörper, der mit nem Wärmeleitpad  mit dem eigentlichen Kühler verbunden wird. Die Entsprechende Vorrichtung am PNY Kühler passte exact - beim XFX Kühler war die Vorrichtung versetzt, so dass das ganze nicht passte (Hab diesen länglichen Kühlkoper mal rot eingekringelt  )
Dann gabs noch ein paar weitere Stellen an denen es nicht wirklich passte.

Gruß


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (1. August 2009)

Hast du schon den original Kühler mal zerlegt? Läst sich der GPU Kühlblock vom Rest trennen? Wenn ja, dann wirst du mit handwärklichem Einsatz, etwas Zeit und jede Menge Werkzeug den AC drauf bekommen. Wichtig für den Einbau des AC 9800 sind nur 3 Punkte:
1. Lochabstand bei der GPU
2. Position der GPU auf der Platine
3. Original Kühlblock der GPU muss sich vom Rest trennen lassen.

Lochabstand und GPU Position passen auf ersten Blick. Hast du eine Werkstatt zuhause oder inder Nähe mit allem nötigen Werkzeug, um Metal zu bearbeiten, dann bekommst du den AC 9800 locker auf deine Karte.
Ich habe erst vorgestern auch den AC GTX280 auf meine GTX275 (Gainward, entspricht nicht dem Ref. Design) drauf gebaut und da hat gar nichts einfach so gepasst, nicht mal Lochabstand und GPU Position. Trotzdem habe ich den soweit angepasst. Und ich sage dir: Die Mühe lohnt sich.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (2. August 2009)

Jep, der Lochabstand passt, beim rest musst du eben das machen was spiritus gesagt hat.
Allerdings halte ich es schon für sehr wahrscheinlich das es funktioniert.


----------



## casper (2. August 2009)

Huhu, 

zuerstmal - danke für eure hilfe
ich bin da nicht bewandert bei der metallbearbeitung - aber mein papa hat mal werkzeugmacher gelernt, ich denke der kann mir da weiter helfen
falls ihr noch für nen schnellen blick zeit habt, hier noch zwei bilder


1. Bild:
Oben der XFX 9800GTX Black edition Kühler
Mitter der PNY kühler
Unten die Karte
Man sieht, dass beim PNY Kühler auf der rechten seite platz für den extra Kühlkörper ist, der Kühler liegt da rechts auf dem Kühlkörper auf.
Beim XFX Kühler ist das ein Element - dort liegt der Kühler rechts direkt auf der Karte auf - nicht auf dem Kühlkörper.


2. Bild:
Die 2 Kühler etwas größer 





Gruß


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (2. August 2009)

Na das sieht doch ganz gut aus. Du lässt den SpaWa Kühler einfach drauf, klebst die RAM Kühler vom AC 9800 auf die RAM Chips und zum Schluss den AC 9800 selbst drauf. So wie es aussieht wirst du gar nichts basteln müssen. Es wird alles auch so passen.


----------



## Eru123 (2. August 2009)

Wenn du den neuen Kühler drauf hast kannst du ja mal deine Temps posten.


----------



## casper (2. August 2009)

Okey, dann werd ich den Accelero nacher noch bestellen.

Mir gehts eingentlich mehr um den Lärm als um die Temperaturen.
Wobei ich natürlich nix dagegen hab, wenn der AC leiser UND kälter ist 

Temperaturen mit dem PNY Standartlüfter:
*Idle:* im normalen Betrieb, also Firefox, Outlook, ICQ, Aimp usw.
*Last: *erzeugt mit FurMark 1.6.5; Vollbild 1280x1024 an nem 19" TFT, 16xMSAA,
Screen gemacht nach 10 Minunten Laufzeit 
bereits nach ca 1min30sec keine änderung mehr der Temperatur oder Lüftergeschwindigkeit
Durchschnittlich 10Fps 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Werte folgen, sobal der AC Kühler da ist.

So long


----------



## casper (5. August 2009)

So, heute ist der accelero gekommen.
Einbau war praktisch problemlos.
Hab den SpannungsWandler Kühlkörper von PNY drauf gelassen - da war "mehr dran" als an den kleinen von AC. Dachte in dem Fall gilt: viel hilft viel 
Ein kleines Stück Plastik musste ich allerdings abtrennen, so ca 5mm lang und 20mm breit. Der Grund ist: es stand dort ein Kondensator an. Leider hab ichs versäumt ein Bild zu machen und im Eingebauten zustand kann man die Stelle nicht sehn...
Alles andere passte.
An dieser Stelle nocheinmal ein dickes DANKE für eure Ratschläge 


Hier noch die neuen Temperaturen, ich dachte ich trau meinen augen nicht, als ich das sah 

Selbe Bedingugen wie bei der ersten Messung:
Idle im Windowsbetrieb nach ca. 1std Windowslaufzeit.
Last wieder mit FurMark, selbe Version, selbe Settings.
Raumtemperatur war gleich bei ca 23°C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gruß


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. August 2009)

Jetzt kannst du noch deine 9800GTX einwenig übertakten. Meine 9800GTX geht 810/2000 (ROP/Shader) mit dem standard Kühler. So müsste deine noch ordentlich höher gehen.


----------



## casper (5. August 2009)

wollte jetzt in erster linie mal den Lüfter richtig steuer.

Der Lüftersteuerung regelt sich scheinbar nicht weiter runter als 40%. Das ist bei dem Kühler aber quatsch - ich bin sicher 20% reichen locker im Windowsbetrieb.
Gibt es eine möglichkeit der Steuerung klarzumachen, das 40% nicht der kleinste, sonder 20% der kleinste Wert sein soll?

Gruß


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (5. August 2009)

Vielleicht an eine extra Lüftersteuerung hängen.

Das könnte vielleicht helfen.


----------



## Xylezz (5. August 2009)

Muss er eigentlich nicht 

Les dir mal das Rivatuner How-To durch auf PCGH, das hilft dir garantiert

Denn das schöne an AC Kühlern ist der Einsatz von PWM Lüftern deswegen kannst du sie super regeln 

MfG Xy


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (6. August 2009)

casper schrieb:


> Gibt es eine möglichkeit der Steuerung klarzumachen, das 40% nicht der kleinste, sonder 20% der kleinste Wert sein soll?


 
Nicht direkt. Du kannst mit dem RivaTuner die Lüfter Drehzahl feststellen, aber dann werden die Lüfter nicht schneller werden, wenn der Chip wärmer wird. Das ist so bei der 9800GTX. Lass die doch auf 40% laufen. Man hört den Kühler doch sowieso erst bei 60%.


----------



## casper (7. August 2009)

hab den lüfter auf 30% fest eingestellt und hab mit den settings dann FurMark 45min laufen lassen. Was soll ich sagen - bei 61°C lag die Höchsttemperatur. Was will ich mehr? So ne Rechenleistung die FurMark der Karte abverlangt, zieht keines meiner Spiele. 
Klasse Kühler, kann ich nur jedem empfehlen.
Auf 30% absolut unhörbar und trotzdem so ne brachiale Kühlleistung, ich bin echt begeistert.

allen dankend,
casper


----------

